# Recommendations for a 120G Tank (4x2x2 FT)



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, I have a spare 4ft x 2ft x 2ft (120G) fish tank and Fluval 405 canister filter sitting in the garage that is just gathering dust.

I was contemplating doing a planted tank with some Anglefish and dither fish. However before i commit to anything, I would like to know what options I have with the larger CA cichlids (Oscar, Blood PArrot, Texas, etc - maybe some are SA, but regardless...). How many could I have in there and what species? The only additional filtration I am willing to add is 2 additional sponge filters.

Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

You have quite a few possibilities with that footprint. Are you wanting a community, solo fish, breeding pair?


----------



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

I would prefer to have a range of fish, not just a single species and I'm not particularly interested in breeding - this would be more of a display tank.

To be honest, I'm wondering how many monster-sized fish I can put in there (one of each species)??? Any ideas?


----------



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

To be honest, ideally I would like to include an Oscar...


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay, you could do a Oscar, jack Dempsey, a school of silver dollar, around 4 and a good sized Pleco not the common Pleco, how about a large bristle nose pleco


----------



## AustinClarke (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi to All! I am a new guy here and recently joined the forum to participate in interesting discussions.


----------

